# Water leak next to center pipe?



## HubertK (Mar 30, 2015)

I've just wanted to see what my exhaust looks like underneath as I'm thinking about slightly modifying it to gain a louder note. I came across a small puddle underneath my car next to the center pipe. I'm not sure if its just water stuck in between the heat shield or if there is anything to worry about. It stopped dripping and as soon as I turn my car on it starts dripping rapidly again. If anyone has any idea what it could be I would be very greatful. :-|


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Most probably condense water from the air-conditioning unit.

So that's OK


----------



## HubertK (Mar 30, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Most probably condense water from the air-conditioning unit.
> 
> So that's OK


Haha I guess I shouldn't look underneath the car as it never goes well, checked the water coalant level and everything seems okay.

I have never though about this but I've just realised that I might also be missing the whole front undertray? Am I right to think that I shouldn't be able to see the floor from my engine bay and should have a black plastic undertray?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah the TT is equipped with an under tray. Starting at the front bumper, covering the engine bay.


----------



## HubertK (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I guess the previous owner must of damaged the under tray and completely removed it. I was wondering why my engine was getting soo muddy few days after a full detail


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Luckily they're not so expensive. So better get a new one from the dealer then. Shame of all that work 

You didn't clean the underside though :wink:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I drove the car earlier and put the air conditioning on and noticed a rotten egg smell. It cleared after a short while but returned slightly when the car was stationary or going very slow.
When I got home I parked the car on the drive to let it cool down before reversing it into the garage. When I got out of the car I noticed a small pool of water on the drive where the car had been parked, along with some drips where I had reversed it. I looked under the car and noticed a similar drip to the 1st post in this thread.
Its a 2009 TTRS coupe with 78k. Is this a big job to fix and would it need to go to Audi or would an independent be OK? Any ideas on cost?

Andy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Bit of info on the topic that might help -

HVAC Workshop Manual
http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... ioning.pdf
FYI - this, and others, is linked in the KB section -

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1755145

Forum link -
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1401425

And of course a TSB -
View attachment HVAC - Unpleasant Odor from HVAC System.pdf

.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the information swiss, however I am still non the wiser on what I actually need to do about it?


----------

